# How to disable Speedstep (on C2D CPUs)



## HookeyStreet (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there a program for windows to disable Speedstep for Core2Duo CPUS


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know this isn't answering your question, but does it really matter if speedstep is on? If it's anything like the Cool 'n' Quiet on AMD machines then you aren't losing any performance by using it, people just don't like to think their CPU isn't constantly running at it's maximum speed, even though it doesn't need to. In my experience you normally have to disable things like that from the BIOS.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 14, 2007)

It should just be an option in the bios (i think)


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 14, 2007)

You should be able to do it easily in the BIOS. 

To remove the power-saving features go into the BIOS and set DISABLE to Speedstep and C1E.

You should do so if you plan to oc, because sometimes leaving those options enabled might reduce stability during your oc testing. Then when your pc is stable you can turn them on again.

Personally I prefer to have them on and have my rig run at 2Ghz during idle internet surfing, and 3Ghz during game-play.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 14, 2007)

yup, it's a bios option!

edit:

AMI bios on p5b dlx


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 14, 2007)

I've used AMD for the last 5 years that I've built computers and have just switched over to Intel, so I'm learning as I go. Let me ask then, what exactly is SpeedStep?


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 14, 2007)

demonbrawn said:


> I've used AMD for the last 5 years that I've built computers and have just switched over to Intel, so I'm learning as I go. Let me ask then, what exactly is SpeedStep?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2007)

Basically it throttles the CPU speed down when you aren't using all of it - I know that AMD's cool 'n' quiet lowers the multiplier.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 14, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I know this isn't answering your question, but does it really matter if speedstep is on? If it's anything like the Cool 'n' Quiet on AMD machines then you aren't losing any performance by using it, people just don't like to think their CPU isn't constantly running at it's maximum speed, even though it doesn't need to. In my experience you normally have to disable things like that from the BIOS.



I thought it would be an option in the BIOS of the motherboard, its just I havent got my system built yet to be able to see this (LOL)

I wanted to know how to disable it because I will have my C2D rig soon and I want to overclock it  (for this I thought it would be a good idea to turn Speedstep off)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 14, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> You should be able to do it easily in the BIOS.
> 
> To remove the power-saving features go into the BIOS and set DISABLE to Speedstep and C1E.
> 
> ...



Youve hit the nail on the head m8, those are the exact reasons I wanted to be able to disable it


----------

